# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Теологическая теория происхождения государства... Шринивас дас (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Выступление на конференции в Екатеринбурге в августе 2019 года

Полное название темы выступления: "Теологическая теория происхождения государства и современная научная парадигма"

https://youtu.be/TY_cpyMqX6g

----------


## Aryan

А как насчет семьи и частной собственности? Если за Энгельса взялись))?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А как насчет семьи и частной собственности? Если за Энгельса взялись))?


В своём классическом виде частная собственность впервые формируется относительно поздно. В Античных Греции и Риме. Традиционная семья также обычно представляла собой расширенный тип семьи. В целом работа Энгельса в основном основывалась на материалах европейской истории и ряде антропологических исследований американских племен (в чём он следовал Моргану). Восток в широком смысле слова в этой его работе практически почти никак не представлен. Его теория в этой связи как-то очень неполна.

----------

